# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Informacione te nevojshme rreth shendetit

## RaPSouL

Pershendetje anetare te nderuar te Forumit Shqiptare.

Ne kete teme do tju sjell shkrime qe kane te bejne me ushqime apo gjer te tjera qe duhet ti konsumojme, sepse te ndihmojne dhe jane te mire per shendetin.

Lexim te kendshem, dhe shpresojme te kene efekt edhe tek ju..


Ju flm.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Beta –karoteni mbron nga dielli_

Marrja e përditshme e preparateve të beta-karotenit së paku për një periudhë kohore prej dhjetë javësh, zvogëlon rrezikun për djegie të lëkurës nga rrezet e diellit, pohon një studim i ri.

Shkencëtarët kanë analizuar rezultatet e shtatë studimeve klinike. Analizat kanë treguar se preparat e beta-karotenit ofrojnë mbrojtje ekuivalente me kremrat për rrezitje me faktor mbrojtës 4.

Shkencëtarët pohojnë se preparatet e beta-karotenit në asnjë mënyrë nuk i zëvendësojnë kremrat për rrezitje, por ofrojnë mbrojtje shtesë nga rrezet e dëmshme të diellit.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Kafeja ul rezikun nga kanceri i mitrës, por jo edhe çaji i gjelbër_

Shkencëtarët japonezë kanë zbuluar një arsye të mirë se pse gratë duhet të gjejnë më shumë ‘kënaqësi’ në pirjen e kafesë - kafeja është një mbrojtës shtesë për kancerin e mitrës.

Në studimin afatgjatë janë përfshirë 45 mijë gra të moshës nga 40 deri në 69 vjeçare, të cilat janë analizuar gjatë 15 viteve. Gratë ishin ndarë në katër grupe në varësi të sasisë së kafeinës së konsumuar, respektivisht kafesë.

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar se gratë të cilat kanë pirë nga tri kafe në ditë, kanë pasur 60% më pak rrezik për t’u prekur nga kanceri i mitrës, krahasuar me ata që kanë pirë më pak se dy në ditë.

Arsyeja ëshë sepse kafeja e ul nivelin e insulinës, gjë që do të mund të ndikonte në zvogëlimin e kancerit. Në të njëjtin hulumtim është analizuar edhe çaji i gjelbër, por kjo nuk e ka zvogëluar rezikun për kancer.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Brokoli edhe kundër herpesit_

Një përbërës, të cilin e përmbajnë bronkolit dhe lakrat, mund të jetë veçanërisht efikas si mjet kundër virusit të herpesit.

Sipas hulumtimeve të fakultetit të mjekësisë në Ohio, mëlmesa e përmendur përmban në vete substancën indol-3-karbinol, komponim kimik që plotësisht pengon zhvillimin e virusit herpes simplex.

Ajo çka është edhe më e rëndësishme, ky përbërës vepron edhe në ato viruse të herpesit, të cilat kanë qenë rezistente ndaj barnave standarde.

“Indol-3-karbinoli vepron ashtu që e pengon reproduktimin e virusit, pasi që është një përbërës natyral i bimëve të përmendura, është i sigurt për konsum dhe nuk jep efekte të padëshirueshme”, kanë bërë të ditur studiuesit.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Është me rëndësi të keni erë të mirë nga goja_

Era e keqe nga goja paraqet një pakëndshmëri të madhe, mirëpo është një problem shumë i shpeshtë. Më shumë se 90 milionë njerëz vuajnë nga era e keqe kronike nga goja.

Nganjëherë e injorojmë higjienën e keqe dentale dhe kjo nuk është një shenjë e mirë. Nëse zgavra e gojës është e shëndoshë atëherë ky është një element pozitiv jo vetëm për erë të mirë, por për mungesën e sëmundjeve.

_Për të shmangur erën e keqe nga goja rekomandohet larja e rregullt e dhëmbëve dhe e zgavrës së gojës. Pastaj përtypja e çamçakëzëve nxit prodhimin e pështymës e cila ka një ndikim pozitiv në largimin e erës së keqe. Përveç çamçakëzëve preferohet edhe përtypja e cemetit, por pa sheqer._

Sa më shumë ujë që pimë, është aq më mirë për ta shmangur dehidrimin, dhe në këtë mënyrë ndikohet pozitivisht për ta penguar erën e keqe. Koret e bukës ndihmojnë shpesh në shmangien e erës së keqe.

Era e keqe nga goja mund të jetë pasojë e ndonjë sëmundjeje të ndryshme, siç janë infeksionet, sëmundjet e mëlçisë dhe veshkave. Që të jeni të sigurt vizitoni mjekun.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Nëse jeni në pubertet..._

Rritja kërkon shumë energji, ashtu që edhe apetiti tek adoleshentët shtohet. Por, krahas sasisë, duhet që të ushqeheni shëndetshëm dhe të lëvizni shumë, ashtu që të mos rrezikohet vija e trupit tuaj.

Periudha nga mosha 11 deri në moshën 13 vjeçare, vërtet është shumë e ndjeshme dhe është normale të shtohen ca kilogramë më shumë, por në shumicën e rasteve kjo është një problem shqetësues.

Hani ushqime të shëndetshme

Edhe pse adoleshentët guxojnë të hanë më shumë, megjithatë duhet t’i respektojnë të gjitha rregullat e ushqimit të shëndetshëm:

     - kurrë mos e tejkaloni vaktin. Nëse herët në mëngjes vërtet nuk mund të hani asgjë, gjatë paradites hani diçka që ka përbërje të frutave, qumështit ose jogurtit.
     - nëse nuk e dëshironi qumështin, gjatë ditës hani së paku një porcion djathë ose pini dy jogurtë.
     - një herë në ditë hani pasta, oriz ose fasule.
     - shfrytëzoni më së shumti tre lugë të vajit të ullirit në javë. Mjafton edhe pak gjalpë e fortë.
     - ushtroni së paku tri herë në javë. Nëse nuk e pëlqeni asnjë sport ose urreni të shkoni në fitnes, mjafton edhe vozitja e biçikletës, një vrapim i ngadalshëm ose shëtitje të gjata me ecje të shpejtë.

Nëse merrni një apo më shumë racione, mos e bëni “dramë”, ushqimi i ardhshëm le të jetë më i lehtë.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Sinusiti, shoqërimi dhe kujdesi gjatë verës_

Sinusiti është një inflamacion akut ose kronik i një nga hapësirave pranë hundës. Gjatë pushimeve verore duhet të kemi shumë kujdes me notin, pasi sipas mjekëve, ai është një nga faktorët që mund të ndikojë në shfaqjen e sinusiteve. Mjekët këshillojnë gjithashtu që personat me sinuzit duhet t’i shmangen diellit të fortë, të mbajnë syze të errëta dhe në rast se kanë dhimbje të fillojnë dhe konsumin e kafesë.

Në momente krizash, qëndrimi në errësirë për pak kohë ndihmon që ata të qetësohen. Si një nga mënyrat për të evituar dhimbjen e sinusiteve mjekët rekomandojnë banjat me avull. Megjithëse, banjat e avullit, nuk mjaftojnë për të shëruar sinusitin, ato ndihmojnë në përshpejtimin e shërimit dhe lehtësimin e dhimbjeve. Në fakt, këto banja, ku futet dhe ndonjë ilaç, sjellin një “vazokonstriktion” të hundëve (pra enët shtrëngohen), çka favorizon rrjedhjen e lëngut që është në brendësi të sinuseve, duke sjellë lehtësimin e gjendjes të së sëmurit. Trajtimi me gjethet e thata të eukaliptit, të cilat mund të përdoren duke zierë 50 gr në një litër ujë kanë dhënë rezultate mjaft të mira për kurimin dhe pastrimin e rrugëve të frymëmarrjes. Pasi bëhet kjo banjë avulli nuk duhet dalë në ajër të ftohtë, pra nuk duhet dalë jashtë veçse pas një ore. Zakonisht sinusiti shfaqet pas një rrufe të zgjatur. Kur shohim se kemi ethe, dhimbje, sekrecione të trasha dhe me erë, duhet të shqetësohemi dhe ti adresohemi menjëherë mjekut për të ditur se si të veprojmë.

Sinuset janë zgavra ajrore të vendosura në anën e përparme të fytyrës dhe që komunikojnë me gropat e hundëve. Ato formohen zakonisht deri në moshën 12 vjeçare. Dallohen disa lloje sinusesh: Sinuse ballore, në nivelin e ballit dhe sipër gropës së syrit; Sinuse maksillare, në çdo anë të hundës; Sinuse “etmoidale” dhe “sfenoidale” që gjenden mbrapa hundës. Sinusiti është një inflamacion ose një infeksion i mukozës që mbështjell sinuset. Kjo ndodh kur një infeksion viral apo bakterial zë vend në hundë dhe mukoza fryhet nga infeksioni, çka rrezikon bllokimin e sinuseve. Atëherë “mukusi” nuk kalon normalisht nga kanalet dhe në një mjedis të mbyllur, mikrobet shumëfishohen. Pacienti ndjen një lloj presioni në fytyrë. Sinusitet shpesh janë maksilare dhe frontale. Ato shfaqen zakonisht pas rinofaringitit. Në fakt, mukoza e hundës është një zgjatim i mukozës së gropave të hundës dhe infeksioni përhapet shumë lehtë. Pacienti ndjen dhimbje të mëdha dhe një lloj tensioni në nivelin e ballit, të syve dhe midis dy syve. Ai ka ndjesinë e hundëve të zëna, ka rrjedhje hundësh me erë, ku ndonjëherë dhe në një ngjyrë të zbehtë gjaku. Përgjithësisht pacienti ka një temperaturë deri në 38°C. Prekja e sinusit të infektuar është shumë e dhimbshme, kjo vihet re nga mjeku kur i prek sinuset për të diagnostikuar të sëmurin.

Sinusiti kronik
Sinusiti kronik shfaqet pas një krize akute sinusiti. Ajo shfaqet përmes një rrjedhje hundësh me një lëng të qartë por me erë. Ndonjëherë ka dhe rrjedhje në fund të grykës. I sëmuri mund të ketë dhe një kollë kronike ose një irritim të fundit të grykës.

Sinusit i njëanshëm
Për sinusitin maksilar të njëanshëm, duhet dyshuar menjëherë për ndonjë infeksion dhëmbi, aq më tepër kur sekrecionet e pacientit janë me erë. Mjeku duhet të bëjë radiografi të dhëmbëve (panorameks) si dhe duhet ta çojë pacientin tek dentisti kirurg. Atëherë ai mund ti propozojë heqjen e dhëmbit që të pengojë përhapjen e infeksionit në kockë.

Sinusiti akut
Ndërsa një “etmoidit” akut është një sinusit i rëndë që vihet re veçanërisht tek fëmijët 2-3 vjeç, pas rinofaringitit. Fëmija ka një temperaturë 39-40°C. Ai i ka qepallat e fryra dhe po ashtu edhe cepin e syrit pranë hundës, ndërkohë që syri është normal. Mjeku duhet të bëjë një radiografi, madje dhe një skaner për të konfirmuar diagnostikën dhe për të pikasur shtrirjen e infeksionit. Trajtimi me antibiotikë është urgjent, që të mund të mënjanohen komplikimet lokale, të zonës, madje dhe të përgjithshme.

Sinusiti alergjik
Sinusiti alergjik përgjithësisht haset kur ka rinit alergjik. Pacienti ka rrjedhje të hundëve me ngjyrë të qartë dhe ka një ndjesi se e ka hundën e zënë. Ai ka dhimbje koke dhe madje duket që flet me hundë. Mjeku mund të kërkojë një bilanc radiografik, por kjo nuk është e detyrueshme, veçanërisht për një sinusit akut tek të rriturit, për të cilin mjafton një trajtim me antibiotik. Bilanci radiografik bëhet veçanërisht nëse diagnoza e sinusitit nuk është e sigurt, si në rastet e një sinusiti kronik apo “ethmoidit” tek fëmija. Madje është i nevojshëm dhe një bilanc i gjakut.

Trajtimi

Një trajtim mjekësor shërben për të lehtësuar dhimbjet, pasi sinusitet akute mund të jenë me shumë dhimbje. Mjeku këshillon antiinflamatorët, analgjetikët dhe ndonjëherë dhe kortikoide. Jepet gjithashtu një trajtim lokal me pika ose banjë avulli që mund të sjellin lehtësim të shpejtë. Gjithashtu, është trajtimi me antibiotik që jepet për 4-6 javë në rast të një sinusiti kronik. Nëse pacienti nuk shërohet, atëherë duhet bërë një punksion në sinuset ose një lloj drenazhi. Mjeku duhet të trajtojë origjinën e infeksionit të sinusit: është infeksion dentar, është polip në nivelin e hundës janë sinuset apo ndonjë aksident që mund të ketë sjellë ndonjë frakturë të brendshme. Trajtimi me antibiotikë është i nevojshëm, pasi sinuset, duke qenë afër trurit, kanë rrezik të infektohen përmes mikrobeve, të cilat mund të shkaktojnë meningjit ose encefalit. Por kujdes, pasi antibiotikët nuk kanë asnjë efekt kur ka një rrjedhje sekrecionesh të hundëve kur ato janë të qarta. Duhet që sekrecionet të jenë të verdha apo jeshile që të mund të flasim për një sinusit.

_Këshillat_

Në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve, sinusitet janë kronike, të cilat fillojnë shpesh në kohën e adoleshencës dhe deri në moshën 25 vjeçare.
Në sinusitet kronike influencojnë dhe faktorë si alergjitë ndaj kafshëve shtëpiake, ndaj akarieneve, polenit, kërpudhave e substancat e tjera që ngacmojnë paretet e brendshme të hundës.
Edhe noti mund të shkaktojë sinusite, stresi i madh dhe i vazhdueshëm, ashtu si dhe përdorimi i kokainës me hundë, apo fibrozat kistike. Ndonjëherë sinusitet sjellin komplikacione të rënda si tromboflebitin e venave të syve apo osteomielit të kockave frontale, veçanërisht tek fëmijët.
Që të parandalohen sinusitet, duhet të shmangen shkaqet e tyre, siç janë rrufa apo alergjitë. Personat që janë të brishtë, duhet të merren me veprimtari sportive dhe të mos qëndrojnë në mjedise ku pihet duhan Lehtësimi i dhimbjeve bëhet dhe me aspirinë, ibuprofen ose tylenol.
Por mjekët rekomandojnë dhe përdorimin e disa ushqimeve apo erëzave që i çlirojnë shpejt sinuset. Rekomandohet përdorimi i eukaliptit, hudhrës, erëzat si trumza apo sherbela, të cilat kanë në përbërje elemente antibakteriale.
Kujdes duhet bërë me përdorimin e qumështit të lopës dhe prodhimet e tij, pasi këto prodhime qumështi ndihmojnë në prodhimin me shumicë të “mukus”, i cili ndikon negativisht drejtpërdrejt në sinuset.
Personat me sinusit duhet t’i shmangen diellit të fortë, të mbajnë syze të errëta dhe në rast se kanë dhimbje të pinë kafe.
Qëndrimi në errësirë për pak kohë në momente krizash ndihmon që ata të qetësohen
Disa përdorin dhe metodën që quhet “dhara” dhe që ka të bëjë me derdhjen shumë ngadalë të vajit të nxehtë të susamit në qendër të ballit të të sëmurit, ku sipas disa rrymave spiritualiste, aty janë qendrat funksionale të trurit ku përfitohet relaksim, duke shkaktuar rritjen e prodhimit të serotoninës.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Çka bëjmë pas djegies nga dielli_

Ndodh jo rrallë të digjemi nga zjarri, por edhe nga rrezet e diellit, kur e kemi tepruar me ekspozimin ndaj tij. Megjithatë, kjo nuk duhet të na shqetësojë, pasi përveç medikamenteve të fabrikuara, mund të përdorim në këto raste edhe recetat me bime mjekësore.

Kështu, mund të përmendim melhemin nga lëvoret dhe gjethet e shtogut, të cilat vendosen në një enë të pastër me vaj ulliri dhe dyllë natyror. Këto zihen në zjarr. Kullohen dhe përzihen mirë. Plagët lyhen në shtresa të holla.
Një tjetër mënyrë është edhe përdorimi i luleve të blirit ku nga 3 deri në 10 gram lule vendosen në 1 litër ujë të valuar, mbyllen mirë për 3 orë, kullohen dhe me lëngun e ftohur lyhet vendi i djegur. Për t'i penguar të ënjturit pas djegies, lëkura e djegur mund të lyhet me uthull molle. Po ashtu, mbi vendin e djegur mund të vendoset edhe mjaltë. Mjalti e pengon të mbledhurit me dhimbje të lëkurës, dhe ndihmon në shërimin dhe rigjenerimin e lëkurës. Këshillohet të përdoret mjaltë sa më i errët.

Djegia nga dielli

Nëse edhe djegia nga dielli është e gradës së lartë, mund të përzihen 200 gr kos dhe një e bardhë e vezës, si dhe 100 gr patate të freskëta e të shtypura. Me to lyhet lëkura e djegur. Mbështillet dhe mbahet gjersa të pastrohet lëkura.

Djersitja

Kundër djersitjes pihet shurupi i përgatitur nga hudhra, në mbrëmje dhe para gjumit 2 - 3 lugë gjelle në ditë.

Djersitja natën

Pengohet me sukses, nëse lëkura e trupit fërkohet me uthull molle.

Djersitja e këmbëve

Lëvorja e boçeve të bungut (Quercus petrea) shtypet dhe bëhet pluhur. Me pluhur të tillë çdo tri ditë fërkohen çorapet dhe këpucët. Po ashtu, mund të merren edhe disa patate që më pas shtypen dhe thahen. Nga kjo bëhen pece, ku vendoset edhe pak kamfor, dhe me to mbështillen këmbët. Pecet ndërrohen çdo 24 orë.

Djegiet në kokë

Së pari qethen flokët, pastaj lahet koka me ujin ku është zier drithi. Ndërkohë, merren gjethet e urthit (Hedera helix), një lugë verë, një lugë yndyrë dhe kripë. Përzihen vera, kripa dhe yndyra dhe lihen të qëndrojnë për 4 orë. Pastaj nga dy gjethe të urthit vendosen në vendin e djegur me masën e përgatitur dhe aty qëndrojnë 24 orë. Kjo përsëritet për çdo ditë, dhe çdo ditë koka lahet me ujin e drithit, ndërsa shpërlahet me verë.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Me mjaltë kundër djegies_

Xheli, gjalpi dhe mjalti Aloa vera, janë vetëm disa nga përgatitjet shtëpiake të cilat shfrytëzohen për mjekimin e djegieve.

Edhe pse eksperimentime të tilla nuk rekomandohen pa udhëzimin e mjekut (sepse p.sh. gjalpi mund ta rritë rrezikun për infeksion), megjithatë ekzistojnë fakte se mjalti mund të jetë i dobishëm për shkak të veprimit të tij anti-bakteror dhe kundër inflamacionit, gjë që ndihmon në përtëritjen e indit.

Rezultatet e dhjetëra studimeve të reja, kanë treguar se mjalti ndikon shumë më mirë në lëkurën e djegur sesa kremrat e ndryshëm.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Ushqimi i duhur bën çudira_

Shumë ekspertë mjekësorë pajtohen se ushqimi i rekomanduar dhe i rregullt, shkakton çudira, jo vetëm për organizmin në përgjithësi por edhe për lëkurën, e cila ka nevojë për kujdes të vazhdueshëm, sidomos në formë të ushqimit kualitativ.

Është shumë me rëndësi konsumimi i sa më shumë pemëve dhe perimeve të pasura me vitamina, të cilat shpejtojnë shumë funksione të ndryshme trupore, në veçanti ato të pasura me vitamina A, C dhe E, pasi që këto vitamina i sigurojnë elasticitet lëkurës dhe e përgatisin atë për ditët verore.

Me qëllim që lëkurës t’i ofrohet trajtim i përshtatshëm për ta mbrojtur atë nga rrezatimi ultravjollcë, duhet pasur kujdes në regjenerimin e saj.

Kjo realizohet edhe me lloje të ndryshme të pilingut me anë të të cilit largohen qelizat e vdekura nga sipërfaqja e lëkurës dhe mundësohet që shtresat e tjera lëkurore “të marrin frymë”.

Përveç këtyre rekomandohen edhe maskat dhe kremrat e pasura me vitamina dhe minerale.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Pёrtypja e çamçakëzëve e dobishme edhe pёr zorrёt_

Personat tё cilat pёlqejnё tё përtypin çamçakëzë, shumё mё shpejtё shërohen pas ndërhyrjeve kirurgjike nё zorrë, kanё zbuluar hulumtuesit anglez.

Rezultatet e botuara nё Archives of Surgery, janë bazuar nё tё dhënat e nxjerra nga 158 pacientё, tё mbledhura pёr nevojat e pesё studimeve tё mëhershme.

Ështё dëshmuar se çamçakëzët mund ta pёrshpejtojnё funksionimin normal tё zorrëve pas ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale, pasi qё çojnë nё stimulim tё nervave nё traktin tretës.

Hulumtuesit shtojnë se pacientёt tё cilёt kanё përtypur çamçakëzё, e kanё zvogëluar qëndrimin nё spital pёr mesatarisht njё ditё.

Nёse kёto tё dhёna vërtetohen nё shumicën e personave tё hulumtuar, do tё jepet mundësia e kursimeve mё tё mёdha nga sigurimi shëndetësor, shtojnë hulumtuesit.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Duart e pastra janë gjysma e shëndetit_

Teknika e duhur e larjes së duarve i zvogëlon dhe i shkatërron shkaktarët e shumë sëmundjeve infektive, si te fëmijët ashtu edhe te të rriturit, ndërsa është lehtë të mësohet.

Larja e duarve ka rëndësi të madhe në parandalimin e sëmundjeve, sidomos nëse kjo larje realizohet në mënyrë të duhur.

Njeriu mund të infektohet nga uji dhe ushqimi i kontaminuar, nga spërklat të cilat përhapen gjatë kollitjes, teshtitjes ose të folurit, nga duart e papastra, nga kontakti me sekretet trupore të personit të sëmurë dhe nga objektet e kontaminuara.

Duart duhet të lahen me ujë të nxehtë pasi që uji i nxehtë më mirë i dëmton mikroorganizmat sesa i ftohti, ndërsa sapuni duhet të përdoret së paku 10 deri 15 sekonda.

Mos harroni t’i lani mirë hapësirat ndërmjet gishtave, nën thonj, nën stoli (nëse mbani), sepse shumë shpesh mikroorganizmat qëndrojnë në këto vende. Pas larjes duart duhet të fshihen mirë me peshqir të pastër ose më mirë me letër higjienike.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Qumështi i mbron muskujt_

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar se qumështi ndihmon në përtëritjen e muskujve gjatë aktivitetit fizik.

Sipas një studimi, personat të cilët janë fizikisht aktivë kanë dobi shumë më të mëdha nga konsumimi i qumështit sesa konsumimi i ujit ose lëngjeve të ndryshme për sportistët.

Autorët e studimit, arsye për këtë e konsiderojnë faktin se qumështi jo vetëm që i mbron muskujt, por njëkohësisht shërben edhe si preparat rehidrues.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Brokoli mbron enët e gjakut_


Ushqimi i pasur me brokoli lehtëson ndikimin negativ të diabetit mbi enët e gjakut.

Për këtë efekt është meritor sulfurafani i pranishëm në brokoli. Sulfurafani nxit aktivitetin e enzimave të cilat kanë rol të rëndësishëm në mbrojtjen e enëve të gjakut nga dëmtimi.

Përveç kësaj, është treguar se sulfurafani zvogëlon pasojat negative të hiperglikemisë te diabetikët.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Lëngjet me gaz për lukth të sëmurë_

Shumica e njerëzve mendojnë se lëngjet me gaz janë zgjidhje ideale për problemet e lukthit, megjithatë kjo nuk është e vërtetë.

Mendimi se lëngjet me gaz i ndihmojnë lukthit vjen nga fakti se pas problemeve me lukth, vjelljes dhe barkqitjeve, nëse pihet lëng i gazuar me sheqer, ai do ta qetësojë lukthin dhe do t’i zëvendësojë lëngjet e humbura dhe glukozën.

Mirëpo, një studim britanik, i cili ka analizuar të dhënat e pacientëve që nga viti 1950, nuk ka gjetur asnjë fakt shkencor i cili e mbështet këtë teori.

Gjatë këtij studimi, po ashtu janë bërë edhe analizat biokimike të lëngjeve të gazuara, me ç’rast është vërejtur se ato nuk përmbajnë sasi të mjaftueshme të natriumit, kaliumit dhe elektroliteve, ndërkohë që përmbajnë sasi të madhe të glukozës, shumë më tepër sesa rekomandohet për tretjet për rehidrim.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Arseni në ujë rrit rrezikun nga diabeti_

Një studim i ri ka treguar se arseni i pranishëm në ujin e pijshëm shton rrezikun për zhvillimin e diabetit tip 2.

Autorët e studimit kanë analizuar mostrat e urinës së 788 participantëve në studim. Rezultatet kanë treguar se ekspozimi sado i vogël ndaj arsenit shton rrezikun për diabet.

Edhe pse nuk është mirë i sqaruar mekanizmi i veprimit të tij, shkencëtarët supozojnë se arseni ndikon në veprimin e insulinës.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Bari pёr epilepsi nxit dobësimin e minjve laboratorik_

Njё bar pёr epilepsi, i cili ёshtё testuar pёr përdorim nё heqjen dorё nga varësia prej drogёs, ka shkaktuar dobësim tё minjve tё trashё laboratorik gjatё disa eksperimenteve tё studiuesve amerikanё.

Zbulimi i tyre jo vetëm qё tregon njё mёnyrё tё lehtё tё shёrimit nga obeziteti, por tregon se ky problem ka ngjashmëri me varësinё nga droga.

Madje edhe minjtë e trashur nё mёnyrё specifike, kanё humbur deri 19% tё peshës, derisa ata me peshё normale kanё humbur nga 12 deri nё 20% tё masës, pas 40 ditёsh gjatё tё cilave kanё marrё injeksionin vigabatrin, i njohur edhe me shkurtesën GVG.

“Kur iu keni dhenё GVG, ata vazhdimisht kanё rёnё nё peshё, ndërsa kur kemi ndaluar, ata sёrish janë trashur”, kanё bёrё tё ditur studiuesit. Me shtimin e dozës sё barit, minjtë edhe mё shumё janë dobësuar, ndërsa nuk janë vërejtur efekte anësore.

Bari ёshtё produkt i firmёs “Sanofi Aventis”, ndërsa nё Kanada, Meksikё dhe Britani, shitet me emrin “Sabril”. Bari sё fundi testohet tek njerëzit e varur nga kokaina dhe metamfetamina.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Vitamina D dhe fraktura e legenit_

Shkencëtarët amerikan kanë pohuar se niveli i ulët i vitaminës D në gjak rit rrezikun për frakturë të legenit te femrat në menopauzë, madje për 70%.

Në studim janë përfshirë femra të moshave ndërmjet 50 dhe 70-vjeçare, prej të cilave gjysma kanë qenë të shëndosha dhe kanë shërbyer si grup i kontrollit, ndërsa gjysma tjetër e kanë thyer legenin.

Rezultatet kanë treguar se gratë me mungesë të vitaminës D kanë qenë ato të cilat kanë pasur legen të thyer lehtë dhe ato të cilat ishin të rrezikuara për thyerjen e legenit.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Antioksiduesit zvogëlojnë rrezikun për kancer të vezoreve_

Konsumimi i dy llojeve të antioksiduesve flavonide mund ta zvogëlojë prirjen për zhvillimin e kancerit të vezoreve.

Një hulumtim i realizuar në Istituto di Ricerche Farmacologiche Mario Negri në Milano, ka treguar se femrat të cilat fusin në organizimin e tyre më shumë izoflavon dhe flavonol janë më pak të rrezikuar për t’u sëmurë nga kanceri i vezoreve.

Izoflavonet janë të pranishme në çaj dhe produktet e sojës, ndërsa flavonolet në llojet e ndryshme të pemëve dhe perimeve.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Aroma tregon kancerin_

Shkencëtarët kanë njoftuar se aromat nga lëkura e njerëzve mund të shfrytëzohen për zbulimin e kancerit të lëkurës.

Pritet që ky zbulim të ndihmojë në diagnostikimin e karcinomave të qelizave bazale (që paraqesin kancerin më të shpeshtë të lëkurës), si edhe formave tjera të kancerit të lëkurës.

Gjatë hulumtimit të tyre shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar një përmbajtje të ndryshme kimike përmbi qelizat bazale kanceroze të dallueshëm nga përmbajtja kimike e pranishme te qelizat normale.

Shkencëtarët pohojnë se kjo përmbajtje përmban substanca kimike të cilat kanë aromë të dallueshme te personat me kancer. Prandaj në të ardhmen pritet që kjo metodë të bëjë pjesë në metodat diagnostikuese të kancerit të lëkurës.

----------

